# 50 percent off MAC - haul



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 27, 2010)

My local MAC here in Copenhagen had an itzy bitzy sale with 50 percent on a very few products. But what products! It was some discontinued pigments, Matte2 eyeshadows in pan AND Blue Flame MES
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I got Blue Flame, Flourishing and Signed, Sealed. 

And a Double Dare Cremesheen Glass, but that was normal prices


----------



## marusia (Apr 27, 2010)

DC Piggies half off?! I would have cleared out my bank account!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh signed and sealed! I want that so bad! you're super lucky


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 29, 2010)

Man fifty off!!!!! I am so jealous!


----------



## tennischic09 (May 6, 2010)

50 Percent off pigments!!?!?!?I would have broke bank!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

50 % off is awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2010)

50% off is awesome!  Enjoy!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

You're so lucky! Nice haul!
How much are the pigments there?


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 11, 2012)

i didnt know u could get MAC on sale?!???


----------

